# It sure seems UGA has trouble keeping alot of its



## Madsnooker (Dec 29, 2012)

top talent home?

Anyway, hope this news pans out next year.

http://247sports.com/Article/Ohio-State-Buckeyes-feeling-Peachy-in-Georgia--108696


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 29, 2012)

Have you seen how much talent is in GA??? They could not sign them all if they wanted too. Now sit back and enjoy the bucks bowl game. Oh yeah....... I forgot. My bad.....


----------



## Buck (Dec 29, 2012)

Why is Ohio State so late to recruit the state of Georgia when other top tier programs have been recruiting here for a while?


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 29, 2012)

Plenty of talent in georgia and a looong time before signing day for those kids.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 29, 2012)

Urban Meyer can't find any good football players in Ohio? I'm shocked, dejected, crestfallen, and downhearted!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 29, 2012)

Buck said:


> Why is Ohio State so late to recruit the state of Georgia when other top tier programs have been recruiting here for a while?



I think that would have something to do with their new coach.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 29, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I think that would have something to do with their new coach.



He wants back in the SEC bad.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 29, 2012)

elfiii said:


> He wants back in the SEC bad.



The sec caused him to many medical problems........


----------



## elfiii (Dec 29, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> The sec caused him to many medical problems........



If he ever gets back in a bowl game against an SEC team he will have more medical problems.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 29, 2012)

elfiii said:


> If he ever gets back in a bowl game against an SEC team he will have more medical problems.


----------



## riprap (Dec 29, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> The sec caused him to many medical problems........



He missed his family.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 29, 2012)

Players from UGA need to visit about February to get the full effect of Ohio and then decide where they want to go to school.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Dec 29, 2012)

You can always tell which ones will commit to the Buckeyes....they all have tattoos.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 30, 2012)

Buck said:


> Why is Ohio State so late to recruit the state of Georgia when other top tier programs have been recruiting here for a while?



Don't know what your talking about. OSU recruits nationally no matter where they come from. Tressel recruited alot of guys in Ga. Roby, one of OSU's starting CB's came from Ga. Cameron Heyward was from Ga as well. I could keep going.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 30, 2012)

elfiii said:


> Urban Meyer can't find any good football players in Ohio? I'm shocked, dejected, crestfallen, and downhearted!



Actually, Many experts rank OHIO just behind Florida, Texas and California. OHIO and Ga are the next best states behind the first three. Trust me, Saban, Miles and many other top sec schools make calls to Ohio on a frequent basis. As a matter of fact, Bamas middle linebacker, Tre Depriest, is an Ohio kid. Surely Saban could have found somebody in the south to be his middle linebacker couldn't he?

Meyer will do just fine if he gets Ohio's best athletes.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 30, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> The sec caused him to many medical problems........



I just looked and it looks like he did quite well in the sec. He really liked playing UGA. UGA didn't have anything to do with any medical problems he might have had, I can promise you that.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 31, 2012)

Madsnooker said:


> Actually, Many experts rank OHIO just behind Florida, Texas and California. OHIO and Ga are the next best states behind the first three. Trust me, Saban, Miles and many other top sec schools make calls to Ohio on a frequent basis. As a matter of fact, Bamas middle linebacker, Tre Depriest, is an Ohio kid. Surely Saban could have found somebody in the south to be his middle linebacker couldn't he?Meyer will do just fine if he gets Ohio's best athletes.



Saban takes whatever he wants from where ever he wants it.

Folks should be used to it by now.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 31, 2012)

Madsnooker said:


> I just looked and it looks like he did quite well in the sec. He really liked playing UGA. UGA didn't have anything to do with any medical problems he might have had, I can promise you that.



But Saban did


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2012)

Madsnooker said:


> He really liked playing UGA. UGA didn't have anything to do with any medical problems he might have had, I can promise you that.



He didn't stick around long enough to wait for our turn.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 31, 2012)

Madsnooker said:


> I just looked and it looks like he did quite well in the sec. He really liked playing UGA. UGA didn't have anything to do with any medical problems he might have had, I can promise you that.



Ohio State will be in shambles when he leaves! I told the gator fans the same and look what happened. He's a self centered liar. But hey he has got to be step up from the bow tie guy......


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Ohio State will be in shambles when he leaves! I told the gator fans the same and look what happened. He's a self centered liar. But hey he has got to be step up from the bow tie guy......



Meyer has his work cut out for him if he wants to duplicate what Tress did. We will see.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> But Saban did



You have no idea what the truth is buts it makes for a fun story for Bama fans.


----------



## gin house (Jan 1, 2013)

Urban will be a bigtime player at OSU.   There is a pile of talent in Ohio but OSU can recruit anywhere with sucess.   They took one of the best DT's out of SC this year in Michael Hill.   Like a few above said,  there is also a pile of talent in Georgia.  You cant put but so many on the roster.   The two states are pretty close in terms of talent.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2013)

gin house said:


> Urban will be a bigtime player at OSU.   There is a pile of talent in Ohio but OSU can recruit anywhere with sucess.   They took one of the best DT's out of SC this year in Michael Hill.   Like a few above said,  there is also a pile of talent in Georgia.  You cant put but so many on the roster.   The two states are pretty close in terms of talent.



Hey Gin, had Christmas dinner with LB and he said SC should be in position for another great run this year if they get the pitching they think they will. Looking forward to wearing my uSC gear during baseball season again.


----------



## tcward (Jan 1, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> Meyer has his work cut out for him if he wants to duplicate what Tress did. We will see.



Tress was an absolute joke. As bad as I don't like little Hitler, OSU fans won't remember Tress after Meyer stays awhile.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 2, 2013)

elfiii said:


> Urban Meyer can't find any good football players in Ohio? I'm shocked, dejected, crestfallen, and downhearted!



 but is more priceless is a clueless Ohio fan on here bragging about it!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 2, 2013)

elfiii said:


> He didn't stick around long enough to wait for our turn.



You can bet your bippy he saw it coming when he ran off with his fake medical condition!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 2, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> Meyer has his work cut out for him if he wants to duplicate what Tress did. We will see.



Nah, NCAA sanctions and lack of player control are easy work for both Tress and Urban!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 2, 2013)

tcward said:


> Tress was an absolute joke. As bad as I don't like little Hitler, OSU fans won't remember Tress after Meyer stays awhile.



Tress went to 7 BCS games in 10 years and won 4 of them including a NC. I don't think that would qualify for "absolute joke"? Can you name me 2 other coaches that accomplished that?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> Tress went to 7 BCS games in 10 years and won 4 of them including a NC. I don't think that would qualify for "absolute joke"? Can you name me 2 other coaches that accomplished that?



As in SEC coaches? you really wanna go there?


----------



## huntindawg (Jan 2, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> I just looked and it looks like he did quite well in the sec. He really liked playing UGA. UGA didn't have anything to do with any medical problems he might have had, I can promise you that.



Yeah, he really loved that jumping up and down in the end zone and that spanking they took in 07.  If anything, I'd say that one stunt that UGA pulled had more to do w/ his stress level and "family problems" than anything else during his whole tenure.  It consumed him for an entire year.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> As in SEC coaches? you really wanna go there?



Yes, how many coaches in the sec have went to even 5 BCS games wining at least 4. I can only think of Saban and Miles? My point was Tress was said to be an absolute joke and besides maybe 2 or 3 other coaches in america, no one has done more?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> Yes, how many coaches in the sec have went to even 5 BCS games wining at least 4. I can only think of Saban and Miles? My point was Tress was said to be an absolute joke and besides maybe 2 or 3 other coaches in america, no one has done more?



Typical Union loving Liberal. You asked for us to name you 2, that is TWO. and when you realize the err of your ways you reset the parameters.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Typical Union loving Liberal. You asked for us to name you 2, that is TWO. and when you realize the err of your ways you reset the parameters.



I didn't reset the parameters. I said 8 bcs games winning 5. The sec does not have 2 coaches that have went to 8 bcs games do they? Again, my point wasn't that he was the best coach in america, just one of the top coaches. I think your trying to have a debate about something you may have thought I was implying?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> I didn't reset the parameters. I said 8 bcs games winning 5. The sec does not have 2 coaches that have went to 8 bcs games do they? Again, my point wasn't that he was the best coach in america, just one of the top coaches. I think your trying to have a debate about something you may have thought I was implying?



I don't care if a coach has been to 20 BCS games and won all of them, if he only brings 1 NC away from it,,,,,,,,,,,so what. We all know the BCS is a screwed up system and that UGA deserved to be playing in a BCS bowl. Just look at some of the teams that actually got BCS bids, and then honestly tell me they deserved them. 

Let's talk about NC's, everything else is just filler, like those stupid little chips at a chinese restaurant.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 2, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> Meyer has his work cut out for him if he wants to duplicate what Tress did. We will see.



Meyer may be able to duplicate what Tress did. He left UF in a mess but not near the big ole mess Tressell left 0-10 in.

Meyer will have to really work to screw up that program and drive it in the ground if he wants to go for 0-20!


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 2, 2013)

I think tressel and Meyer are good coaches, with Meyer being the better of the two.  Tressel was dirty and Meyer is going to have to run a tight ship, as the NCAA will be watching closely.  I think Meyer will be able to recruit nationally and have osu in the mix for a good while.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't care if a coach has been to 20 BCS games and won all of them, if he only brings 1 NC away from it,,,,,,,,,,,so what. We all know the BCS is a screwed up system and that UGA deserved to be playing in a BCS bowl. Just look at some of the teams that actually got BCS bids, and then honestly tell me they deserved them.
> 
> Let's talk about NC's, everything else is just filler, like those stupid little chips at a chinese restaurant.



I don't disagree with you. My point was Tressel was not an "absolute joke" as one poster said. I hated Tressel for his super conservative game plans but I can't complain with his success. He won 5 bcs games. I know, the Arky win is not in the record books but I saw it with my own eyes. Since no one else has won more BCS games than Tressel, one can hardly say he is a joke.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 4, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> You have no idea what the truth is buts it makes for a fun story for Bama fans.



The truth is, after the Bama game Meyer had to go to the hospital.  Now, tell me what you know.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 4, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> Since no one else has won more BCS games than Tressel, one can hardly say he is a joke.




It's amazing what someone can do when they turn the cheek and run a dirty program... So tell me Snook, why was he let go???


----------



## David Parker (Jan 4, 2013)

Until Ohio boasts something more than beating #18, #19, and #20 as far as ranked teams on the schedule, they can wait in line.  Down South, we play official games.  Ohio should take that "throw-away" season and learn from it so maybe when they put together a real schedule, they can give us a run for the money.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 4, 2013)

Jeremy Wade said:


> Until Ohio boasts something more than beating #18, #19, and #20 as far as ranked teams on the schedule, they can wait in line.  Down South, we play official games.  Ohio should take that "throw-away" season and learn from it so maybe when they put together a real schedule, they can give us a run for the money.



You mean like Boise or Colorado?  I can assure you, that UGA defense didn't want anything to do with Braxton. If in "us" you mean SEC, last time I watched the 2 play, OSU took the money.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 4, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> It's amazing what someone can do when they turn the cheek and run a dirty program... So tell me Snook, why was he let go???



Exactly what did Tressel do to run a dirty program? You mean cover for the boys that sold their own stuff for tats and trinkets? Oh OK. Yea, that was the reason they won so many BCS games. ESPIN, Yahoo and every other outlet, turned over every rock even remotely associated with OSU, and at the end of the day, all they had was tats and trinkets in exchange for some gold pants and such. Did Tressel make a huge mistake and Lie about knowing? Yes His excuse, a federal investigation was going on concerning the very corrupt individual running the parlor and he said he was told not to speak to anyone about what he knew. He said federal investigators told him this man was involved with some extremely shady characters and they didn't want them to know they might have been ratted out by the tat5 and seek revenge. Could be true, maybe not, I NOR YOU KNOW if that is really why he decided to keep it to himself. There is nothing else to show he ran a dirty program during his time at OSU and believe me, it wasn't for a lack of trying by many "reporters". Many staying on campus for over 8 months picking up rocks and looking under them.

But like other things, its a nice story for OSU haters so add or think what you want to make you feel better! Insert Cliche "Haters gonna Hate"


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 4, 2013)

Snook, y'all feeling good about getting Johnson today?


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 5, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Snook, y'all feeling good about getting Johnson today?



Yes sir!!! It has been rumored for about a week he was all Buckeye but to hear him say it was nice. Mike Mitchell from Texas just anounced about 20 minutes ago during the 4th quarter of the AA game and that was great. He is a great linebacker as well and those 2 are great gets at linebacker.

Do you know anything about Johnson?


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 5, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> Yes sir!!! It has been rumored for about a week he was all Buckeye but to hear him say it was nice. Mike Mitchell from Texas just anounced about 20 minutes ago during the 4th quarter of the AA game and that was great. He is a great linebacker as well and those 2 are great gets at linebacker.
> 
> Do you know anything about Johnson?



I was hoping y'all would get both, gives us a better shot with Raekwon.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 6, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> I was hoping y'all would get both, gives us a better shot with Raekwon.



Not sure. I really hope we get him as well. Early signs look good but its a long way out for the kid to commit. Really no telling where he goes at this point.


----------

